# White Cichlid



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

Was wondering what this could be..... I'm sure it is a hybrid. Wanted to say its an Albino Zebra but it has black eyes. Anything?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The color in the pic makes it hard to be sure but it could be a Metriclima callainos white "Pearly Zebra" race which is a naturally occuring fish.


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

i know in the pic it looks yellow but it is actually all white with a little black on the lip.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, it is one of the Metriaclima zebra types. It could be a very lightly coloured estherae, or a pearly callainos. Does the fish have a glow to it, or more duller colouration?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it male or female? Try venting it. It sure looks adult and ready for conclusive venting. White Metriaclima with black eyes do exist in the wild (both male and female depending on species and variant) if not quite the norm for many variants. I just am a little unsure about how many species show this and show it in which sex until I look it up. Argg my memory was shot off in the war. :wink:

Sure looks nicer than any full albino.

And yep does the photo show his/its real colours? If not how does it look to the eye?

Sorry not to give an answer but need more info to give a good guess.

All the best James


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Here is a pic of a Pearly Callainos









here is a male whitish orange M. estherae


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow. I think that is it haha...

@ 24tropheus thanks fo r the input. He is all white just the pic is dim.... He is pretty and sometimes gets into it with my ablino red top zebra..... that's y the albino rtz has to red marks on him. (right in pic)


----------

